# Livingston WB



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Have the WB moved into the southern part of the main lake yet? Was wondering if the "usual spots" are starting to produce consistently.

thanks


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Maybe but the southern and most of Lake Livingston is now Chocolate milk with Chocolate sprinkles. Very dirty. Its going to take a while to clear.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. MY boys, 5&7 year olds, are on that "I think I like to fish" phase...They are up and down about it. Sure would love to hook them by taking them WB fishing at a good time of the year. I've always looked at April and May being the best times on the south end but I wasn't sure about this year.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The LL dam is muddy per report from Sunday. There are tons of fish down there. Wait till it gets below 8K flow. It will be the first to turn on.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Once the zebra invasion gets there it should clear up quick.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Was hoping to hit the lake. I've had terrible luck on rivers from tearing up my boat to you name it.LOL .. So, I guess it's pretty much dead around the usual spots this week and the foreseeable future on the south end?


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Well, here's the latest "official" TPWD fishing report for LL:
Water stained; 61â€"65 degrees; 0.64â€™ high. Black bass are slow. Striped bass are slow. White bass are slow. Crappie are slow. Blue catfish are slow. Yellow catfish are slow.

Their reports are notoriously inaccurate, but in my opinion this one is pretty much spot on. It will get better soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I took a tour around the south end today, water is still absolutely yellow and I only saw some small schools on the sonar of fish in usual white bass spots. 
They appeared to be yellow bass from my experience or small white bass.
The bottom has changed drastically this year in some spots.
And for the first time Parks and Wildlife and I come pretty close in our reports.
Like Gary said, wont be long.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I took a tour around the south end today, water is still absolutely yellow and I only saw some small schools on the sonar of fish in usual white bass spots.
> They appeared to be yellow bass from my experience or small white bass.
> *The bottom has changed drastically this year in some spots.*
> And for the first time Parks and Wildlife and I come pretty close in our reports.
> Like Gary said, wont be long.


No wanting to hijack, but I keep reading that over and over. Bottom structure is the key IMO for WB.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep WBFer some of my waypoints marking variations of the bottom contour that held white bass consistently for many years have a different bottom now. 
For example a ledge that used to fall in the classic 9' to 22' in a steep 45 degree angle that white bass love was just a long very slow slope of 25 degrees or so. I have found when changes like that occur the white bass go to other more favorable spots where they can ambush shad easy. 
That's what the steep angle does for them, provides a diminishing light quickly they can hide in.

Long gentle slopes are good for low light, early morning, and late evening, but white bass leave them very early in the morning to go to humps, ledges, and other structures that offer the 45 degree angle which they can move up and down hiding from from shad to ambush them as they swim by. Or they go and semi rest suspended.

So there will be new hot spots from the shifting bottom caused by the relentless flooding. That should make it fun when the big schools break up after they have returned to the lake. Some spots that never were good before will become good fishing holes, some spots are rigid in hard bottom and the fish may favor another side of it, etc... from changes made, but for the most part it will be business as usual on those structures.
Finding new spots for slabbing is good fun, when you find one the payoff is quick as the fish are naive.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Loy,

Thanks again, as usual, for sharing your expertise. I always learn something when I read your posts.

Gary


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info everyone!


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

I was thinking about going out there tomorrow morning, possibly. Anyone been out there last couple days? Water clearing up any?


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Still muddy. Went down to the bulkhead this morning and no visible shad. Only action were the carp sucking the bulkhead. Water so muddy you could here the carp but couldn't see them. Located midlake east side.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the heads up. I admit I didn't know the WB bite was so dependent on water clarity.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Loy. Excellent info!


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

I admit the suspense is killin me.... Have the white bass turned on in the main lake yet? On the south end? Water still muddy?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Still muddy everyone is fishing below dam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Where's the safest & best place to launch at the dam? I've never been and am a little concerned about launching by myself with the current and all as I may take the boys Friday. Thanks so much


----------



## Whitetrash_Kalob (Apr 11, 2016)

Rather-b-fishin said:


> Thanks for the info. Where's the safest & best place to launch at the dam? I've never been and am a little concerned about launching by myself with the current and all as I may take the boys Friday. Thanks so much


Go check out the thread "Dam Questions" in this forum its a couple posts down from this one and has great information in it.

Kalob


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Will do, thanks!


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

I was going to take some of my friends from work on our yearly outing to lake Livingston for WB this Friday May 5th. Should I reschedule? Usually, it's on like popcorn on the main lake by this time. I can't remember a time ever when the WB weren't going crazy on the main lake this time of year. So odd it seems to me even with the dirty water.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I too would like to know. I am going to fish the south end in the morning and maybe I can get them to show in the muddy water. We will have to see.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

3StoogesFishing said:


> I too would like to know. I am going to fish the south end in the morning and maybe I can get them to show in the muddy water. We will have to see.


 If you find them, be sure to send me a PM. LOL

Good Luck


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Good luck getting them to hit a lure at all unless you find them schooling on the surface. 
It would prob be best to get some shad and bait fish to target more fish. Stay away from below the dam unless you have superior knowledge down there with this flow rate. Extremely dangerous. Even the best are not down there. Try the 190 roadbed should be some fish on it. Good luck


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I caught a few small ones today over green light early then 11' later.
Then the better water I found dirtied up and if was over.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys! Hopefully this rain stops...We're supposed to be having parties on the water by this time. LOL


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I did too Loy, some THUMPERS....caught 15 nice one in and about an hour...


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Well I hit it this morning for a few hours prior to going to work and I had fish on the screen but could not get one to hit. We caught two fish on the south end of the lake


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

3StoogesFishing said:


> Well I hit it this morning for a few hours prior to going to work and I had fish on the screen but could not get one to hit. We caught two fish on the south end of the lake


Thanks for the report. May try my luck at it Friday.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Thinking about hitting the island tomorrow... Worth a try?


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I would look more around Indian Hills maybe Dove island area. If you do hit the island be careful as the island has changed a lot. new stumps on the north west end.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. :dance:


----------

